# catfish at tappan



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I went fishing tonight at tappan ..I went with my lovely lady..we were in search of saugeye..she got a little tiny one and I got a small catfish..we decided to check out another spot and got nothing.. We were fishing worm harnesses and decided we should try cranks.. So I tied on a rapala tail dancer in perch color.. I started my troll and then I felt a good tug.. And there was nothing but weight and a little movement.. I thought wow this is a good one and it felt saugeye like.. This sucker did not want to come up.. I held on and finally got a few cranks on it and after about 10 minutes I got to see it.. Holy cow!!! a massive catfish.. I'm not gonna lie I was a little disappointed to see a catfish and not a great big eye but this is the biggest fish I have ever fought... I finally landed it and my girlfriend got a few pics of it.. Then it was back in the water.. It was a fun catch and nice night on the water.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Let me know if the pics are up my phone isn't showing them...thanks

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

So hears the pics again...its showing on my phone
















Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Awesome! Nice job, and thanks for returning the fish, a lot of guys like to keep a fish like that in the back of a pickup showing it off all day.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks..Yea it was a nice fish and the biggest I have landed, but like I said I was after the eyes.. I will only keep the fish I'm gonna eat and catfish are good but not the big ones or even flatheads for that matter..its my pleasure to have released such a beast but if that ended up being a saugeye it would have made its way up on the wall

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Holly cats ! That is a nice cat . I take it that you were in a boat ? I'm gonna have to fish the lake sometime .


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Yea I was trolling on the west side of the island.. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## holdren41 (Mar 12, 2014)

That's a nice flathead!!!
did you get a weight?


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks..no I didn't have a scale big enough for it and I just wanted to get a pic and turn it loose but I'm guessing it was around 25-30 lbs and about 36-38inches

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Desode (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice Flathead Promag,, I was out there all day yesterday trolling but I left at Dark or I might have seen ya..
Flatheads are such beautiful Ambush predators ! 
They hold a Very Special place in my heart. 

No Big eyes for me yesterday either,, caught some 13-14 inchers and more Crappie . 

Congrats on the Beautiful Flathead though ! 
Sincerely , Desode


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks man it was fun and totally unexpected... We tried it out Sunday morning around the island again and got a few small eyes in that 13-14 in range..

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Promag

Good job staying focused on the saugeyes. While others might be tempted to repeat catching "the biggest fish of their life", you remained determined to find trophy saugeyes. 

I guess the lake spirits were just giving you a sample of what may be available or just teasing us flathead fishermen who struggle to catch them.

Congratulations on landing that fish on light tackle and releasing it.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks katfish, it was quite a fish and a fun battle.. I am always gonna remember it as a great fish and maybe someone else will get there chance at catching it someday..I'm sure that there are bigger ones out there. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice cat! I just got back from a camping trip at Tappan and the cats are really biting. I only got to go fishing for about 3 hours total as the kids wanted to tube, swim, etc. .......but I managed 4 channel cats in that time. I was also fishing near the island and near the marina. I was trolling worm harnesses for saugeye and caught the 4 cats on them. All cats were about 17". No other fish to speak of.


----------

